# Anyone been to Animal Kingdom in August?



## Carol C (Jan 15, 2010)

I loved this resort but would love to experience it in more "Africa-like" weather. When I went the daytime highs were 44-54 degrees...and the animals had to be de-iced!  (just kidding...but...almost true!) 

Anyone been in August? Do they keep Animal Kingdom Lodge, Jambo & Kidani, nicely air conditioned? Are the outside temps tolerable in parks like AK? TIA for your advice!


----------



## DianeV (Jan 15, 2010)

We have been in August. The way the park is set up with all the vegetation and tight walkways makes it really humid in the summer. Yes it probably feels more authentic but it sure is draining.

The resort is fine however


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 15, 2010)

Not sure why but Animal Kingdom always seems to be the hottest park to us.

We stayed in Kidani last August and were fine at the resort.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 15, 2010)

I live in Florida and I have my own unwritten rule that I never do the Disney parks in the heat of the summer.   

Of course it helps that I don't have kids to worry about but I'm sure the resort would be fine.  

I only go to DVC in the summer to enjoy the resorts and the pools.  Kidani has a great pool and it isn't crowded like some of the other resorts.  

The animals will probably be hiding somewhere shady though is my guess.  
Can't say that I blame them.  They do have night vision animal viewing so that might be cool.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone...so let me ask you this:

What would be the best month for me to go back? I would never go again in Dec-Feb due to the frigid week I just experienced there. I don't have to go in August...I don't have kids...but I thought that would make for nicer, more Africa-like weather. When is the optimum month for animals being out, the parks being comfortable, etc? With no restrictions like a school schedule to adhere to, I can pretty much go any time...and I do want to go back!


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jan 16, 2010)

I would go in early May or early June, or mid to late October.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree with May or October.

May you have the Flower festival also in Epcot and in October you have the

Food & Wine Festival & Mickey's Halloween Party also.

I went in October from the 13th to the 18th and the first 2 days we
had almost 90 degree weather so we spent two days in the pool and
hanging out in the resorts, then the weather dropped to the 50's and 60's
so it was perfect weather for Epcot.  All the animals were out in Kidani
even at midday.  

I'd go back again in October without hesitation.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 16, 2010)

We usually go every August and I agree tha AK is very hot and humid then.  go early in the morning and leave by noon and you should do fine.  Otherwise, May or October would be nice.  Both can get hot, but usually aren't as humid.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 16, 2010)

blondietink said:


> We usually go every August and I agree tha AK is very hot and humid then.  go early in the morning and leave by noon and you should do fine.  Otherwise, May or October would be nice.  Both can get hot, but usually aren't as humid.



I like that idea too...along with May and Oct if I can get them. I don't see any May weeks in the current TUG sighting, but I do see Oct timeframe.

One more question: if you do go during a hot/humid spell, which other parks would you recommend, such as local water parks? Have you ever been to Discovery Cove, and is that worthwhile? Are there ever any "deals" at the other parks? (I noticed that Disney is rather stingy when it comes to deals, unless you're a FL resident.)

Thanks again to all who posted with their sage advice.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 16, 2010)

Last year in August, Wet 'n Wild had a deal that if you bought a one day ticket, you could get in the rest of the year free!  We went for several days and it was a terrific way to cool off having some fun instead of using the hotel pool. We have never been to Discovery Cove because of the price.  Sea World has a new water park, but we did not go last year because it was so new.  

Funny enough, on our last visit to WDW, it was the very first time that on the day we went to AK, it did not rain!  It is the only time in 10 years of August trips that it did not rain at AK when we were there.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 17, 2010)

If you have a choice - I would definitely go for May, October and maybe even November.

We went end of August most of the time as a family because of school.  

My son went last August with his girlfriend and wanted to go again this year.  His girlfriend wanted to go when it was a few degrees cooler.  I said they have no children, who says you have to go in July/August anymore, lol.  They are now booked at BCV for October during Food and Wine Festival.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 17, 2010)

AnnaS said:


> My son went last August with his girlfriend and wanted to go again this year.  His girlfriend wanted to go when it was a few degrees cooler.  I said they have no children, who says you have to go in July/August anymore, lol.  They are now booked at BCV for October during Food and Wine Festival.



The F&W Fest is wonderful!  We went in 2008 and it is really busy on the weekends, but much more relaxed on the weekdays.  We stayed at BWV.  Lots of food to taste and lots of different wines, all at reasonable prices.  Eat and drink around the world.  They will love it!  There were lots of people from England there at that time as apparently they have a 2 week school break then, but they were all very nice to talk to.  Enjoy!


----------



## Carol C (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone who posted, and this newbie really appreciates the input. I've been to Orlando quite a few times but this month was the first time ever at a DVC resort. I loved Animal Kingdom Villas and want to go back to fully enjoy it, since I missed out on so much due to frigid temps & me catching a cold midweek there. I'm thinking May, Oct and early Nov would be best times for me to go. Now another question...I don't see available units for those months at AKV, but I see lots of OKW inventory. Is OKW available because it's getting bad reviews for badly needing a refurb of their interiors? How bad is it, really? I'm sure Disney has high standards and wouldn't let it become a mold-fest, right? (Mold and mildew is where I draw the line.) 

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## chalee94 (Jan 17, 2010)

Carol C said:


> I don't see available units for those months at AKV, but I see lots of OKW inventory. Is OKW available because it's getting bad reviews for badly needing a refurb of their interiors? How bad is it, really?



OKW is the oldest DVC and it's also one of the largest.  most availability for exchangers will generally be for OKW and SSR because they are larger and you can't walk or boat to a theme park.  i own at OKW and have stayed there twice in the last 4 years.  i like staying there, but i understand that it's not as popular for most DVCers since it's not as impressive as BLT (and it also lacks the 8 minute walk to the MK)...and doesn't have the animals and exotic atmosphere and restaurants like AKV.

but there have been some reports of some of the rooms being in bad shape.  the good news is that OKW is getting a major refurb starting this spring: new paint/soft goods/LCD tvs and so forth.  might not help for 2010 but if you're headed to wdw in may 2011, you might want to give OKW a shot...


----------



## Carol C (Jan 17, 2010)

chalee94 said:


> OKW is the oldest DVC and it's also one of the largest.  most availability for exchangers will generally be for OKW and SSR because they are larger and you can't walk or boat to a theme park.  i own at OKW and have stayed there twice in the last 4 years.  i like staying there, but i understand that it's not as popular for most DVCers since it's not as impressive as BLT ..



Is BLT a Disney resort or simply a yummy sandwich? :rofl: 
This newbie is sooo confused with all the Dis acronyms!


----------



## blondietink (Jan 17, 2010)

BLT stands for Bay Lake Towers, the newst DVC resort right next to the Contemporary.  Our nickname for it is the "Sandwich resort" because of the abbreviation, BLT.

We love Old Key West, mostly because it has the largest villas compared to the other DVC resorts.  We also like to take the boat to DDD.  It is best to have a car here, though.  If you get in a building far away from Hospitatlity House, it can be a long walk to the main pool, store, boat dock, etc..  We have not found them to be dirty, just a bit worn.  It is classic Florida theming.  Nice place to get away from the hustle and bustle of the parks.


----------

